# Website Critique



## This_guy (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey guys! I published my website last month and am pretty happy with out it turned out! Would love some critique on the layout and how everything looks.

I used adobe portfolio to build it. Great web builder highly recommend it.

Samuel-Robbins.com


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2016)

I looked through it. The layout is simple....click on a gallery, and use the scroll wheel...simple.It's actually very agreeable. Not elegant, not highly-stylized, yet at the same time, it's so...simple to navigate. For where you are at right now, it seems better than multiple other generic types of sites I've seen the past few years. One thought: get *two new pictures of yourself,* one for the intro, the second for the Hire Me page--those are dreadful. And take out some of the weaker shots in the Nature gallery, and* add some more good images to People*.


----------



## This_guy (Feb 23, 2016)

Derrel said:


> I looked through it. The layout is simple....click on a gallery, and use the scroll wheel...simple.It's actually very agreeable. Not elegant, not highly-stylized, yet at the same time, it's so...simple to navigate. For where you are at right now, it seems better than multiple other generic types of sites I've seen the past few years. One thought: get *two new pictures of yourself,* one for the intro, the second for the Hire Me page--those are dreadful. And take out some of the weaker shots in the Nature gallery, and* add some more good images to People*.



Thanks! I agree... I'm looking to do more portrait work in the future to add to it!


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree with Derrel's points.
Some minor/logistic errors on my screen:
"Terms" page - the 6th to last word should be "than" not "then"

"Interested in hiring me?" page
First paragraph - I think you are setting yourself up for an ugly incident by saying " ... and I never turn down a customer"
Second paragraph. There is a long blank space between "might" and do.
Second paragraph. Last two words "say yes" are orphaned when there appears to be enough space for it not to happen.

Good luck. Simple, easy navigation.


----------

